#   >   >    430   - Senao

## RL6MR

!
      430    ,          . 
    .
*1* *4* . 
*MRF650*       - Senao SN868,  *13.8V,* *50W, 520MHz.
* , ,    ,     335-370MHz/
  ,    ,     .

  ,   ,    ?
        ,     *2S3021,*  *7W*,    .

 ,   ,         ?
 
   :
http://www.datasheetarchive.com/dl/D...DSA-408366.pdf
http://kazus.ru/nuke/docs/MITS/002099.pdf
 P.S     ,  ,   .

----------


## RL6MR

,        ,    ,     .
  Senao   7        - ( ) 25       8,     4   .
   -14.

----------


## RL6MR

*lipton*,
     !
*M57721UL*   370,  ,     430  , .
      ( )           ,1     ,  ?

----------

